# Scratch Built Baneblade - 100% Homebrew Goodness!!



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Here are some photos of my scratch build Baneblade!

More photos on my Facebook
Here is the Baneblade Album

I also made some speed build videos.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see it finished up!


----------

